# Falling Leaves Cemetery 2012-Video



## cyclonejack (Jun 29, 2011)

Better late than never! A quick slideshow of our 2012 Halloween party at the Falling Leaves Cemetery.


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

Looks great, lots of cool ideas (_hmm....brain cupcakes) _. Seems like everyone had a good time too.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:That is such an awesome video! I just love all the happy, smiling faces....you brought so much happiness with your decorations and your yard haunt was fantastic! Thanks for sharing, I love, love, love what you did. The big "Eyeball Pinata" was great and your skellies rocked the house. Very spooky and very hauntingly cool of you to do.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

What a great set up! Looks like fun for all!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

You must feel wonderful... your video is great and your props are awesome, but the true measure of your achievement and success has to be all those lovely happy kids!!!!!  Kudos to you.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

LOL Ocular Death - Love it. Awesome job guys! Well done.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

looks great! Love the spider!


----------



## Rich_K (Mar 7, 2009)

Good job, like the twist on the bean bag toss!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Next year road trip to cyclonejack's house for Halloween!:jol:

The decorations inside and out are beautiful, the food looks great, and I can believe a good time was had by all.


----------



## cyclonejack (Jun 29, 2011)

RoxyBlue said:


> Next year road trip to cyclonejack's house for Halloween!:jol:


Fellow haunters welcomed all year long!

Thank you all for the kind words. Everyone had a great time and the turnout last year was impressive! As much fun as it is for me to make Halloween, the most fun is seeing everyone who attends having a great time.


----------



## soundmankc (Oct 5, 2011)

Wonderful job. Looks like a great party.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

That looked like a fun time! Great work


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Absolutely wonderful job! Lots of awesome props, good food and fun games!


----------

